# charlie sheen



## klc9100 (Feb 25, 2011)

dude has lost his fucking mind. tooo much cocaine.

Transcript of Charlie Sheen Meltdown on Alex Jones Radio Show | The Global Herald


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

I like him.  He's right.  Everybody gets on his case and attacks him and what he says is right.  Everything he touches turns to gold.  If he has drug issues then thats his own business.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 25, 2011)

The stuff he was saying cracked me up. He's one of those people that can function while on a bender. I would love to party with him anytime.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 25, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> The stuff he was saying cracked me up. He's one of those people that can function while on a bender. I would love to party with him anytime.


 
i know, right. he was cracking me up with some of that shit.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome! He may be coked up, but he makes sense if you pay attention.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

*Transcript of Charlie Sheen Meltdown on Alex  Jones Radio Show*

Charlie  Sheen has had something of a meltdown in a radio interview with Alex  Jones on American radio. CBS have this week cancelled the sitcom ???Two  and a Half Men???, which stars Sheen.

The star of Platoon has had  problems with drug addiction and is separating from his wife.

The  Alex Jones Show is a nationally syndicated news/talk show based out of  Austin, TX. The ???dynamic, hard-hitting radio??? host claims friendship  with Mr Sheen whilst overseeing his sensational rant. The transcript of  the interview is as follows:*Alex Jones: *You  don???t ever wanna go there, you don???t ever wanna defend yourself, but  you???ve told me privately most of the stuff, names, it???s not true, but  what is going on with the women in your life?

*Charlie  Sheen: *The goddesses? Alex the goddesses, let me just say this  about the goddesses, I don???t believe the term is good enough, but when  you???re bound by these terrestrial descriptions, you must use the best  choice available, right?

*Alex Jones:* Yes

*Charlie  Sheen:* So if you think about it, dude, it???s like I???m 0 for 3  with marriage, with never an excuse, but like in baseball, the  scoreboard doesn???t lie, never has. So what we all have is a marriage of  the heart. To sully or contaminate or radically disrespect this union  with a shameful contract is something that I will leave to the amateurs  and the Bible grippers.
And I just gotta add this cos there was a  whole firestorm yesterday about Brooke been a part of our crew and let  me just say this, this is all I???m gonna say about it, where there were  four, there are now three. Goodbye Brooke good luck in your travels,  you???re going to need it, badly.

*Alex Jones: *So  Brooke did go along with you but she???s not there now?

*Charlie  Sheen:* No she???s not there now and we are and, I don???t know,  winning, anyone? Rhymes with winning, anyone? That???ll be us. Man, didn???t  make the rules. Ooops.

*Alex Jones:* Charlie, I???ve  known you for six and a half years or so and I knew you when you were  completely clean and I???ve known you since, but, the point is, now, I???ve  never seen you when I was out at your house or talked to you on the  phone, so energised as you are now ??? I mean you???re on fire as nails told  the news yesterday. I mean I agree with that description.

*Charlie  Sheen:* As I think it was nails that said, and I???m really  really flattered, cos he got it right. I mean he might be nails, but I???m  frikin bayonets, you know. I???m battle tested man. I???m tired, I???m so  tired of pretending like my life isn???t perfect and bitchin and just  winning every second and I???m not perfect and bitchin and just  deliverying the goods at every frikin turn, because, look what I???m  dealing with man, I???m dealing with fools and trolls, dealing with soft  targets and its just, you know its just strafing runs in my underwear  before my first cup of coffee because I don???t have time for these  clowns. I don???t have time for their judgement and their stupidity and  you know they lay down with their ugly wives in front of their ugly  children and look at their loser lives and then they look at me and they  say ???I can???t process it??? well no you never will stop trying, just sit  back and enjoy the show. You know?

*Alex Jones:*  Wow, well I am speechless. Later we???re going to get into Apocalpse Now,  but what comes to mind is when we were there a few weeks ago watching it  in your home theatre when Colonel Kurtz is saying ???You can kill me, but  you don???t have the right to judge me???

*Charlie Sheen:*  Boom, that???s the whole movie, that???s life. That???s life, there???s  nobility in that, there???s focus, it???s genuine, it???s crystal and it???s  pure and its available to everybody. So just shut your traps and put  down your McDonald???s, your magazines, your TMZ and the rest of it and  focus on something that matters. But you can???t focus on things that  matter if all you???ve been is asleep for forty years. Funny how sleep  rhymes with sheep. You know. Anyway. We???re getting off topic. We don???t  care anymore Alex, we don???t care. Let???s get to the work business because  there???s been a lot of speculation, a lot of rumours. Imagine that with  the media.

*Alex Jones:* Well sure, let???s go over  that, because when I was there, two weeks ago at your house, you looked  great, totally clean, you were working out super hard when I went and  worked out with you at that private gym I mean they put you through an  incredible workout, you know they???re exercising in the pool, and you???re  saying ???look, I???m ready to go to work. I???m ready to go right now??? and  then they add the lie that you don???t have a hernia, well I???ve seen your  hernia, I???ve go thte same hernia in my belly button and your hernia was  hurt, but again you don???t wanna defend yourself on that and, you know,  tell folks the truth about it, but the point is, it seem that there are  some people in your life that are trying to demonise you, they???re doing  these vanity cards, you know talking about how they???re going to outlive  you, it seems pretty darn aggressive.

*Charlie Sheen: *Yeah  I didn???t care about that vanity card. In fact I went right straight  home with that one and just dispelled that. And that was actually, you  know, one of the few compliments that clown has paid me in freakin  almost a decade. But I???m excited to get back to work and not to  completely discount what you just talked about, if you bring up these  turds, these little [inaudible] losers, there???s no reason to then, you  know, bring them back into the fold because I have real fans, they have  nothing. They have zero. They have that night and I will forget about  them as my last image of them exits my beautiful home. and they will get  out there and they will sell me and they will lose. And they will lose  the rest of their lives as they think about me and my life the rest of  their lives, so, bring me a challenge somebody, becuase, you know, it  just ain???t there. Winning.

*Alex Jones:* But you???re  ready to go to work, right now?

*Charlie Sheen: *Well  yeah but I???m tired of being told ???well you can???t talk about that and  you can???t talk about that??? BULL S-H-I-T. Let me just say this, there???s  nothing. I just think it???s deplorable that a certain Heim Levine, that???s  Chuck???s real name by the way, mistook this rock star for his own  selfish exit strategy bro. Check it Alex, I embarassed him in front of  his children and the world by healing at a pace that his uninvolved mind  cannot process. Ok last I checked Heim, I???ve spent, I think, I don???t  know, the last decade effortlessly and magically converting your tin  cans into gold and the gratitude I get is this charlatan chose not to do  his job, which is to write. Clearly someone who believes he is above  the law. Well, you???ve been warned dude. Bring it.

*Alex  Jones: *Charlie, Everybody that I know that knows you, and I  know you well, talks about how, behind the scenes, you give incredible  amounts of money to charity, you help people, you give things to  everybody, you go out and help firemen and schoolchidren, you are  genuinely a nice guy. But you always just let people attack you and lie  and the years I???ve known you and the years that people who???ve known you  for decades, they say, Charlie is on fire and when he came out of what  he???s been in the last  seven months, he is not putting up with people  trying to push him around anymore, is that fair to say?

*Charlie  Sheen: *It???s yeah, it???s an understatement, you know it???s, I???m  sorry man I got magic and I got poetry at my fingertips most of the time  and this includes naps. I???m an F-18 and I will destroy you in the air  and I will deploy my ordnance to the ground.​


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 25, 2011)

prince said:


> *transcript of charlie sheen meltdown on alex jones radio show*
> 
> .
> 
> ...


 
lol


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 25, 2011)

Talk about having it all and throwing it all away


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Talk about having it all and throwing it all away



That's just it. You don't have it all, if you are afraid to lose it all. Sheen truly had it all. He then partied it away until his career was in the shitter (aka CBS). I hated that fucking show for more more reasons than just that it sucked. I hated watching Sheen prostitute his talent for a buck after burning so many bridges in Hollywood.


----------



## LAM (Feb 25, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> He's one of those people that can function while on a bender.



apparently not....ending up in the hospital after trashing a hotel room shows the exact opposite of your statement...if you can't party with out the cops or media getting involved you have some serious issues..


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Talk about having it all and throwing it all away


 
yep, shit like this makes other actors, producers, etc not want to fuck with you.

i like him, i think 2 1/2 men is pretty damn funny, but charlie seems out of control and obviously thinks too highly of himself.


----------



## LAM (Feb 25, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> but charlie seems out of control and obviously thinks too highly of himself.



ya think..rehab from your own couch!  what a fucking joke Charlie is obviously delusional and to think he's giving others "advice".  unfortunately many in this country equate financial success to intelligence when that couldn't be further from the truth...


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 25, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> The stuff he was saying cracked me up. He's one of those people that can function while on a bender. I would love to party with him anytime.


 Crazy ass Charlie!!!


----------



## CruisinMags (Feb 25, 2011)

just saw him on E. Mad funny, the drugs definitely hit him!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2011)

As much as I love drugs, when your teeth start falling out of your face it's time to take a long look at your self in the mirror and I don't mean the powder fuzzed magic one that will always tell you that you're the fairest in the land...

I make sure my love doesn't start to effect other people, my coworkers and family...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2011)

LAM said:


> ya think..rehab from your own couch!  what a fucking joke Charlie is obviously delusional and to think he's giving others "advice".  unfortunately many in this country equate financial success to intelligence when that couldn't be further from the truth...



Do you know much about Charlie Sheen? The guy is fucking hilarious, and always has been. He did what he wanted most of the time. I think he has balls, and I love his acting and choices of movie roles. His off the screen life was out of control and to me, just as entertaining as his acting.  

I just can;t say enough how much I hated him waste away on CBS. He might as well have been on Touched by an Angel with the old black woman from Harlam Nights.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

I have always like Charlie Sheen, but unfortunately I think he is about to go down in flames, hopefully he will make a come back, but dissing on the producer of your show is the most idiotic thing he could have done, and now his show is "canceled". And due to his recent behavior it might now be that easy for him to get picked up by another network, I guess time will tell.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> I have always like Charlie Sheen, but unfortunately I think he is about to go down in flames, hopefully he will make a come back, but dissing on the producer of your show is the most idiotic thing he could have done, and now his show is "canceled". And due to his recent behavior it might now be that easy for him to get picked up by another network, I guess time will tell.



He was in career hell anyway. I hope he stashed some money, so he can just do his own thing for a while.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

KelJu said:


> He was in career hell anyway. I hope he stashed some money, so he can just do his own thing for a while.



based on what has been reported as far as the money he spends on on hookers and drugs (regularly) I am doubting he has much of a nest egg, but who knows. 

also, he has some serious child support/alimony payments.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 25, 2011)

lawl at the f-18 comment...he's tweaked.  Hopefully his nervous breakdown doesn't cause him to commit suicide


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 25, 2011)

he make 1 million dollars an episode so 52 weeks in a year do the math he is far far from broke


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> he make 1 million dollars an episode so 52 weeks in a year do the math he is far far from broke



38% goes to taxes, 10% to his agent so that puts him at around $26 million annually (assuming there really are 52 episodes per year and that is his paycheck), now take his lifestyle into account, he can easily spend $100k in one night on drugs and hookers, and then subtract his HUGE child support and alimony payments, and don't forget his numerous multi-million dollar homes in various states including Aspen, CO.

no, honestly I am not thinking he has all that much...


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ehh... I like sheen. I think he is a normal guy who hit it big, and just freaked out party wise. Hell if you dropped Sheen style money on me, I would probably go down in flames pretty quick partying to hell. Nothing to be proud of, but I dont think he did anything that alot wouldnt have. 

Btw, id be down to party with him any day lol.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> 38% goes to taxes, 10% to his agent so that puts him at around $26 million annually (assuming there really are 52 episodes per year and that is his paycheck), now take his lifestyle into account, he can easily spend $100k in one night on drugs and hookers, and then subtract his HUGE child support and alimony payments, and don't forget his numerous multi-million dollar homes in various states including Aspen, CO.
> 
> no, honestly I am not thinking he has all that much...


 
and syndication he getting paid for his showrunning 5 night a week every where around the world.. And he's far far from broke.


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 26, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> and syndication he getting paid for his showrunning 5 night a week every where around the world.. And he's far far from broke.



so was MC Hammer and Micheal Jackson.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> so was MC Hammer and Micheal Jackson.



MC Hammer isn't making residuals on much of anything. The only song that gets any play these days is "You Can't Touch This." Micheal Jackson spent money on a level most people will never be able to and paid legals bills out the ass, but he never took a job that he didn't want to and never stopped living his life style.

I'm with AdmiralRichard, Charlie isn't going to go broke. Look at his filmography. Two and a Half Men has stellar ratings (15th ranked on average) and will be generating cash in syndication for a _long _time.

The amount of Alimony that Charlie pays is governed by a prenup. That's to say, he's only paying the amount that he agreed to _before _the marriage and the is not being subjected to the financial rape that most divorced men are.

Oh, and he's making $2 _million _an episode on Two and a Half Men.

I also with KelJu on this: living the way you want is the most important thing in life. Good for Charlie.


----------



## ROID (Feb 26, 2011)

people should be able to do as they please as long as it doesn't affect others in a negative way


----------



## LAM (Feb 26, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Do you know much about Charlie Sheen?



I've been watching the "Sheen's" since they changed their name from Estevez.  Charlie may be funny but to many people take the content on TV as "reality". if parents were doing there jobs right in the US kids wouldn't be looking to tv for role models, etc.


----------



## skyyman (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey I like Charlie....nobody had a problem with his work....If he wants to party let him party...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 26, 2011)

ROID said:


> people should be able to do as they please as long as it doesn't affect others in a negative way



His actions are effecting others, he has children and he has co-workers who are now out of a job, not just his cast mates but the whole crew.  I, as you all know, am down for partying and snorting blow off strippers asses(although Dave Attell says certain smells exist in that activity), but being irresponsible about it and letting it control you're life make those of us who can handle look bad.  Drug use gets the same stigma as drug abuse, I haven't done anything worse than my prescription meds in the past week, yet if I told someone all the stuff I did since the start of the New Year they'd label me as a drug addict.  Yes he has every right to do as he pleases, but don't consider him a righteous man for doing so to the extent that he let down so many others around him....


----------



## LAM (Feb 26, 2011)

maniclion said:


> His actions are effecting others, he has children and he has co-workers who are now out of a job, not just his cast mates but the whole crew.  I, as you all know, am down for partying and snorting blow off strippers asses(although Dave Attell says certain smells exist in that activity), but being irresponsible about it and letting it control you're life make those of us who can handle look bad.  Drug use gets the same stigma as drug abuse, I haven't done anything worse than my prescription meds in the past week, yet if I told someone all the stuff I did since the start of the New Year they'd label me as a drug addict.  Yes he has every right to do as he pleases, but don't consider him a righteous man for doing so to the extent that he let down so many others around him....



I can't remember who but I think it was a big musician from the 70's that said "do drugs, don't let them do you."


----------



## ROID (Feb 26, 2011)

maniclion said:


> His actions are effecting others, he has children and he has co-workers who are now out of a job, not just his cast mates but the whole crew.  I, as you all know, am down for partying and snorting blow off strippers asses(although Dave Attell says certain smells exist in that activity), but being irresponsible about it and letting it control you're life make those of us who can handle look bad.  Drug use gets the same stigma as drug abuse, I haven't done anything worse than my prescription meds in the past week, yet if I told someone all the stuff I did since the start of the New Year they'd label me as a drug addict.  Yes he has every right to do as he pleases, but don't consider him a righteous man for doing so to the extent that he let down so many others around him....



i agree and i dont agree so we can agree to disagree.

I didn't know the show was canceled.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 26, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> so was MC Hammer and Micheal Jackson.


 true but he doesn't support all his friend he just drops 1/2 million on a coke filled weekend . i like his style he's not a stupid guy


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 26, 2011)

DOMS said:


> MC Hammer isn't making residuals on much of anything. The only song that gets any play these days is "You Can't Touch This." Micheal Jackson spent money on a level most people will never be able to and paid legals bills out the ass, but he never took a job that he didn't want to and never stopped living his life style.
> 
> I'm with AdmiralRichard, Charlie isn't going to go broke. Look at his filmography. Two and a Half Men has stellar ratings (15th ranked on average) and will be generating cash in syndication for a _long _time.
> 
> ...


 Wow 2 million shit he'll never be broke , as long as he getting that rerun money


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Wow 2 million shit he'll never be broke , as long as he getting that rerun money



The average number of episode per season is 23. He has 7 more left in this season and 23 more from next season. That's a total of $60 million dollars that he still has coming in the next year or so. And that _doesn't_ take into account any residuals from this show and his other work.

Oh hell yes, he's going to go broke.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 26, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The average number of episode per season is 23. He has 7 more left in this season and 23 more from next season. That's a total of $60 million dollars that he still has coming in the next year or so. And that _doesn't_ take into account any residuals from this show and his other work.
> 
> Oh hell yes, he's going to go broke.


 He has more money than most federal Govts


----------



## LAM (Feb 26, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The average number of episode per season is 23. He has 7 more left in this season and 23 more from next season. That's a total of $60 million dollars that he still has coming in the next year or so. And that _doesn't_ take into account any residuals from this show and his other work.
> 
> Oh hell yes, he's going to go broke.



anyone can go bankrupt in Hollywood these days look at Nicolas Cage. he made about 120 million from 1992-2010 as of last year he was worth about 1m.  shit Hefner is only worth 40million after all the years of Playboy, etc.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2011)

you have to remember the way these stars live and the amount of money they spend!

a big star making $50 million per year could easily spend it all on houses, their staff, partying, cars, clothes, etc. when we go out for dinner we may spend $100, when someone like Sheen goes to out to dinner he probably spends $5k.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2011)

LAM said:


> anyone can go bankrupt in Hollywood these days look at Nicolas Cage. he made about 120 million from 1992-2010 as of last year he was worth about 1m.  shit Hefner is only worth 40million after all the years of Playboy, etc.



I'm not saying that he _can't_ go bankrupt, just that it's _unlikely_.

Cage is "bankrupt" because he didn't pay taxes and has most of his money tied up in real estate. He owns more than the next several actors in line. Hell, he owns a 11th century castle in Germany. He buys and flips it, even now, for a tidy profit.

So no, he's not going to go bankrupt. He's going to be forced to sell some his property to pay off back taxes.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> you have to remember the way these stars live and the amount of money they spend!
> 
> a big star making $50 million per year could easily spend it all on houses, their staff, partying, cars, clothes, etc. when we go out for dinner we may spend $100, when someone like Sheen goes to out to dinner he probably spends $5k.



"Could" doesn't mean "will", or even "likely." People are just hatin' on him for their own personal reasons and want to see him fail.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2011)

DOMS said:


> "Could" doesn't mean "will", or even "likely." People are just hatin' on him for their own personal reasons and want to see him fail.



I don't hate him or want him to fail, I just think he is foolish and based on his actions him going bankrupt seems quite feasible in the near future.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 26, 2011)

He's not gonna be living in the pj's broke, but he's gonna feel it with the life he wants to lead. I don't want to see it happen ,but the interview about the show and the one he did with Pat O Brien sounded like a person comming apart at the seams. I hope I'm wrong but at this manic pace he may be dead in a year.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> I don't hate him or want him to fail, I just think he is foolish and based on his actions him going bankrupt seems quite feasible in the near future.



You're not, but so many seem to be.

Yeah, his actions may no be the best, but I'm not so certain that he'll go financially belly up.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

KelJu said:


> That's just it. You don't have it all, if you are afraid to lose it all. Sheen truly had it all. He then partied it away until his career was in the shitter (aka CBS). I hated that fucking show for more more reasons than just that it sucked. I hated watching Sheen prostitute his talent for a buck after burning so many bridges in Hollywood.



Are you talking about Two and half men? I hate that fkg show. I don't have nothing against Charlie Sheen though.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 26, 2011)

All the money in the world can't bring you back from the dead.........or can it?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2011)

Love 2 and half men, funny stuff.



> lay down with their ugly wives in front of their ugly children and look at their loser lives





> I???m dealing with fools and trolls, dealing with soft targets and its just, you know its just strafing runs in my underwear before my first cup of coffee because I don???t have time for these clowns.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2011)

Not mine, but too funny not too share.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2011)

Winning?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

Is it just me?  Why am I supposed to give a fuck about Hollywood train wrecks/spoiled rich kids like Charlie Sheen and Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2011)

Charlie Sheen rants again, this time, "Two and a Half Men" star says he has $10 million book deal

Read more: Charlie Sheen rants again, this time, "Two and a Half Men" star says he has $10 million book deal


----------



## mich29 (Feb 26, 2011)

this dude was riding high....sorry for the pun not intended but it works.he has pissed away his career and now since the show was been canceled others have to suffer because he's a druggy. this is really sad.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

To be honest I can't think of any movies he's done that have blown me away. I mean Navy SEALS and Hot Shots?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2011)

No more 2 1/2 men.  Show is canceled for the rest of the season now due to his latest rants.  He's being an idiot but I don't really care.  He doesn't think he's an addict.  Hmmm. Number 1 sign of being an addict is denial.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2011)

Jodi said:


> No more 2 1/2 men.  Show is canceled for the rest of the season now due to his latest rants.  He's being an idiot but I don't really care.  He doesn't think he's an addict.  Hmmm. Number 1 sign of being an addict is denial.



Okay, _now _he'll probably go bankrupt.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2011)

Jodi said:


> No more 2 1/2 men.  Show is canceled for the rest of the season now due to his latest rants.  He's being an idiot but I don't really care.  He doesn't think he's an addict.  Hmmm. Number 1 sign of being an addict is denial.



Jody! My favorite mod.

Is that you in you avatar?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 27, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Okay, _now _he'll probably go bankrupt.


 
i say no..he'll pull it together he's done this before so the show will go on. shit with that kind of money i would hop to work with no legs


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally I dont give a shit what the guy does with his body, money or time and I think many agree with this. Now when your antics adversely effects your job and other peoples jobs,'everyone that worked on that set'. You are an immature selfish fucker!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 27, 2011)

This guy is such a tool bag...

He should be greatful that people give enough a damn about him to care about wtf he is doing with himself...

I like his attitude in a way but at the same time it would be something different if he weren't being SO MUCH of a fuck up...

He should be in jail really...He says straight up that he does hard illegal drugs and yet he is Charlie Sheen so he just has to whine about how much people still find him relevant.

but on another note






YouTube Video











Upside down.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## CruisinMags (Feb 28, 2011)

just heard that he died... hopefully not true as I am looking further into this!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 28, 2011)

What's up with this guy and used up trashy porn stars?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2011)

Charlie Sheen may be without a paying TV gig now, but he's been a car  salesman's dream lately when it comes to buying exotic cars for the  porn stars and other women in his life. He bought four cars totaling  almost $800,000, _Access Hollywood_ says.

Charlie Sheen arrives at the Pitkin County Courthouse last August in Aspen, Colo. 


CAPTION
By Riccardo S. Savi, Getty Images​


Now that CBS has canceled _Two and a Half Men_  for the rest of the season because of the sitcom star's wild ways,  going on a car-buying bender only seems in keeping with the rest of the  moves in his life._Access Hollywood_ said this week  it has confirmed through a source it wouldn't name that Sheen has  purchased at least four different cars in the past month, none for  himself. Sheen goes through a fair number cars, especially since some  end up going down the sides of cliffs.
_Access_ says the latest purchases reportedly include:


*Bentley.* This one valued at $320,000 with taxes and title costs went to a porn star girlfriend.
*Porsche.* The Porsche Turbo worth $150,000 was for another adult film actress.
*Mercedes-Benz.*  The stunning S63 AMG was bought for a "blonde girlfriend." That one's  pictured above. It cost $160,000 and was reportedly purchased from a  Mercedes dealer in Valencia, Calif. Sheen's soon-to-be ex-wife, Brooke  Mueller, got a Mercedes-Benz CL600 for $160,000.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> What's up with this guy and used up trashy porn stars?



He's living the dream.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 28, 2011)

Dont get me wrong, Bree Olson is really juicy. But I was reading his history and even since he was a kid, he's been banging strippers and pornstars. He paid a stripper to take his virginity at 15.

He is indeed living the dream.

I just want to know the content of his checkings account.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2011)

Charlie Sheen continues to spread his "message," as he said in his NBC interview this morning.That message seems to be that he's "a rock star from Mars," and CBS has wronged him.

NBC's Jeff Rossen talked to the actor at home, where he is living with his two girlfriends, "the goddesses," as he calls them.

*He's ready to work*:  "I'm a man of my word. I want to finish the TV show. I'll even do  Season 10, but at this point it's psychological distress. Oh my god.*  It's $3 million an episode, take it or leave it."*

*He wants a raise*:  "Well, yeah, look what they put me through. ...  I'm underpaid right  now. You look at the money they're making, yeah, it's ridiculous."

*Does you owe CBS an apology*? "No, they owe me a big one. Publicly. While licking my feet."

*When was the last time he did drugs?* "Don't remember, don't care. Drug tests don't lie."


Is Charlie Sheen bipolar? 
*He says he has cured himself*: "I closed my eyes and made I so. With the power of my mind. ??? I know my own truth."

*Why he turned to alcohol and drugs*: "They work. They change the way you see things, the way you feel."

*Were you feeling out of control?*  "I don't know if I'd call it out of control. The choices I was making  were not leading to the results. I wanted. Dude, your 45 with 5 kids.  Let's do something different. This is boring..
*
What is at home rehab? *"We  couldn't really call it rehab because we didn't have a license to  operate one. So it was a crisis management center we labeled the Sober  Valley Lodge. We wouldn't allow AA to be part of it, to contaminate it.  Its primary client achieved radical success," he said, smiling and  nodding.

*People say you're violent to women?* "They don't know me???. That's the gibberish of fools."

*Embarrassed your kids might see this?*  "God no, Talk about an education. He's our guy and he's our dad and we  can get all the answers and the truth. Wow. Winning. It's how you  perceive it."
*
He's not angry*: "I don't think people are ready for the message I'm delivering, delivering with violent love."
*
Denied anti-Semitic feelings*: "I'm not that guy. That's silliness."
*
At war with CBS?*  "We're definitely at war. They're trying to destroy my family. I take  great umbrage with that. Defeat is not an option. They picked a fight  with a warlock."

He said CBS is trying to take away his money. How will he win the war? "With zeal and focus. And violent hatred."

He  directly asked Chuck Lorre questions: "Why is it when I was ready to  return to work you told me there are no scripts ready to shoot?"

"And  why is it you issued a decree informing me that the remaining eight  shows had been reduced down to four? ... Why halt production two weeks  earlier than scheduled? ... When you were told the crew would suffer  greatly as a result of your dictatorial laziness, would you please  explain what you meant by your statement: 'They are not my problem.'"

He also said, "Come Wednesday morning they're going to rename it Charlie Bros., not Warner Bros. Winning!"

CBS and Chuck Lorre did not comment.
See photos of: Charlie Sheen


----------



## ZECH (Feb 28, 2011)

I wonder how many of us would act if we had his money???? He gets paid 1.8 mil per episode. He was on both abc and nbc this morning. Seems like there is a fight to get him. He said he wants a raise to 3 mil/per episode to come back to CBS. It's Cbs's loss. They should pay him.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2011)

dg806 said:


> I wonder how many of us would act if we had his money???? He gets paid 1.8 mil per episode. He was on both abc and nbc this morning. Seems like there is a fight to get him. He said he wants a raise to 3 mil/per episode to come back to CBS. It's Cbs's loss. They should pay him.



It's a well known fact that money never changes nobody. Ever.

Besides, most of what he does is, as min0 put it, living the dream.

I like Two and a Half Men (this is one of the more "serious" moments, though)





YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Feb 28, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Personally I dont give a shit what the guy does with his body, money or time and I think many agree with this. Now when your antics adversely effects your job and other peoples jobs,'everyone that worked on that set'. You are an immature selfish fucker!



Thank you, I live by the golden rule and do my drugs the same.  I don't care if others get plastered on glue everyday as long as they don't let it effect me or others.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2011)

By Ann Oldenburg, USA TODAY
 


Just in from Charlie Sheen's publicist Stan Rosenfield:
"I  have worked with Charlie Sheen for a long time and I care about him  very much. However, at this time, I'm unable to work effectively as his  publicist and have respectfully resigned."


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's another interview by the dumb ass:

Charlie Sheen Spills His Guts on TMZ | TMZ.com


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 28, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Thank you, I live by the golden rule and do my drugs the same.  I don't care if others get plastered on glue everyday as long as they don't let it effect me or others.....



Yup!

And who knew crack cocaine can be used socially?!


----------



## LAM (Feb 28, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yup!
> 
> And who knew crack cocaine can be used socially?!



typical drug addict delusion...but it's putting this crap on tv that sends more bad messages out to the youth.  it's ok to be an addict as long as you are rich and successful...


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 28, 2011)

LAM said:


> typical drug addict delusion...but it's putting this crap on tv that sends more bad messages out to the youth.  it's ok to be an addict as long as you are rich and successful...



Yeah, not just once or twice or even three times, but we've heard more about this lop than we hear about real news!


----------



## ROID (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope he comes out on top.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 28, 2011)

Keep living the dream charlie!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

I could care less what he does.  I feel sad for the crew that is left in the cold over this whole thing.  He has a lot of $, hopefully is has been smarter then most "Tyson" for example.  Hopefully he can pull his shit together and pull a Robert D. Jr. on us.  We all have messed up lives, we just are not in the lime life like they are.  Who are we to judge?  Hopefully he is a good dad and he pays his taxes.  Let him live the dream most wish they could.  He just needs to be a little more on the down low.  Just my opinion


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2011)

I read a Playboy interview back in the early 00's and Charlie talked about how coke was an aphrodisiac for him (no shit right?).  Anyway a game he liked to play was he and a buddy would get tooted up and start on the opposite side of the street in the red light district of Amsterdam going into every whore shack along the way.  The guy who made it furthest down the street was the winner and of course Charlie always won.


----------

